# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger door vingeren

## Mijnschatje

Hallo,

Ik weet dat dit al vaak gevraagt is maar ik zit er toch nogal mee. Ik heb mijn vriendin tijdje geleden gevingert en ik ben bang, kans is heel klein dat er toch wat sperma is mee naar binnen gegaan. Zij trok mij toen af ik alles weggeveegd met een doek. Toen even na de wc geweest handen beetje gewassen. Later zag ik nog wat zitten toen wel in contact geweest met mijn vinger aan sperma zat dus vrij dun laagje op mijn vinger, dat afgeveegd. Onderhand al wel 5 minuten onderweg. Toen heb ik haar een massage olie gegeven met massage olie ook wel 10 minuten 15 minuten. En toen ben ik haar gaan vingeren ik ben met mijn vinger in haar geweest. Is de kans nu dat ze zwanger is? Ik zit er nogal mee.

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi,

Ik begrijp je bezorgdheid, maar volgens mijn weten is de kans wel heeeeeeel klein! Sperma wordt normaal met een behoorlijk snelheid naar de eileiders "geschoten" bij ejaculatie en daar is nu geen sprake van. 

Als je het echt zeker wilt weten dan kan je vriendin of naar de huisarts gaan voor een zwangerschapstest en als ze dat niet durft kan ze ook zelf een test doen thuis, die kan ze dan wel pas doen op het moment dat ze ongesteld had moeten worden.

Succes!

----------


## Mijnschatje

Bedankt voor je reactie, mijn vriendin heeft ene hele onregelmatige ongesteld heid. En ik heb ergens gelezen dat sperma maar 5 minuten overleerd buiten de baarmoeder en dit is echt niet binnen 5 minuten gebeurd. Er zit misschien wel 20 minuten tussen dus ik weet het eigenlijk niet:$.

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi,

Het is wel lastig als ze onregelmatig ongesteld is ja. Is trouwens de pil slikken voor haar geen goed idee? Handig voor een regelmatige ongesteldheid en handig tegen zwangerschap.

Is het dan niet toch het beste idee dat ze naar haar huisarts gaat? Ze hoeft niet bang te zijn dat iemand erachter komt, want de huisarts heeft zwijgplicht.

----------


## Mijnschatje

Ja weet ik. Nou kijk ze is nog niet zo heel oud. En ze mag niet aan de pil van der ouders. Dus dat is best lastig. Maar wat kan de huisarts hier eigenlijk aan doen? Het was zaterdag dus map heeft geen zin. Ze zegt dat het zelf niet kan, maarja ik ziet hier nogal mee.

----------


## Four Roses

Tuurlijk zit je er mee, dat begrijp ik. Hoe oud is ze als ik vragen mag? Haar huisarts kan haar in ieder geval helpen om haar vragen te beantwoorden en hij heeft er meer verstand van dan wij die op een forum onze eigen ervaringen delen.

----------


## Mijnschatje

Jaa nouja 15. Ze was net van der ongesteldheid af net een dag geloof ik dus we moesten zowieso lang wachten. Maar als der nog sperma aan vinger zat was het miniscuul beetje. En toen heb ik haar nog een massage gegeven van 15 minuten en der is veel wrijving dus geweest tussen mijn handen en haar lichaam.

----------


## Four Roses

Ik was zelf 15 toen ik aan de pil begon en dat lijkt me ook een hele normale leeftijd. Ik ben puur begonnen omdat ik graag regelmatig ongesteld wilde zijn; jonge meisjes zijn vaak onregelmatig ongesteld. 
Maar ik hoor ook inderdaad dat meisjes steeds jonger met sex bezig zijn, dus het zou mij handig lijken als ze goede voorbehoedmiddelen gebruiken, maar dat is maar mijn mening.
Ik blijf erbij: laat haar gewoon naar haar huisarts gaan, die kan haar echt helpen en dan ben jij ook van je zorgen af.

----------


## Mijnschatje

Jaa klopt nouja ik ben normaal heel voorzichtig en dit is per ongeluk te snel gegaan. Hmm en ze vinden 15 nog jong om verder te gaan. Het is werkelijk niet normaal meer. De nieuwe generatie dus 2e en 3e klassers vinden het ontzettend vreemt als iemand van 17-18 nog nooit verder gegaan is met een meisje. Ja ik ga het er even met haar over hebben. Maar ik heb op dit forum ook gelezen dat sperma maar 7 minuten in een dikke klodder kan leven en was zeker wel meer. Ik maak me echt druk om niets volgens mij.

----------


## Four Roses

Ik denk inderdaad ook dat er niks aan de hand is. Maar je kunt er maar gewoon beter zeker van zijn met dit soort dingen.

----------


## Mijnschatje

Jaa klopt, nouja ik wil mijn vriendin der ook niet te veel mee belasten van stress kan de menstruatie ook uitgesteld raken en ja wat dan. Hmm ik heb nog is logisch beredeneert wat er toen allemaal gebeurt is. De kans dat der sperma is meegegaan is echt nihiel. Ik heb nog ontzettend veel handelingen gedaan voor dat ik bij haar naar binnenging met mijn vinger. Het is zelfs zo dat ik met mijn middelvinger naar binnenben gegaan en het zaad op mijn wijsvinger zat. Ik heb haar later dus nog 5 minuten daarna wel met mijn wijsvinger gedaan. De kans dat ze zwanger wordt is echt nihiel.

----------


## Four Roses

Klopt. Je moet het ook zelf weten wat je ermee doet. Is je vriendin dan niet onzeker erover?

----------


## Mijnschatje

Nouja ik heb het nog voor de zekerheid nagecheckt het is zaterdag gebeurd en zover ik weet zat er echt geen sperma meer aan mijn vinger. Ik blijf toch onzeker tot ze ongesteld is geworden. Dit duurt helaas nog 1 week tot 1.5 week verwacht ze. Ze doet er zelf niet zo moeilijk over ze zegt van het kan gewoon niet. Want sperma is na 5-7 minuten buiten de vagina niet meer actief en het was minimaal 15-25 minuten erna. Ik moet geven even afwachten en anders zijn we gewoon vies de lul.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Mijnschatje,

Ik heb jullie verhaal gevolgt, en denk ook niet dat zij zwanger is, de kans is zoo miniscuul klein, helemaal als je haar gemasseerd hebt is er weinig kans.

Misschien moeten jij en je vriendin samen eens een gesprek gaan voeren met de ouders van je vriendin, voorbehoedsmiddelen zijn enorm belangrijk. Zo zou je ze kunnen uitleggen dat je weet dat ze haar nog te jong vinden, maar ook niet zouden willen dat zij straks zwanger thuiskomt, leg uit dat die voorbehoedsmiddelen zo ontzettend belangrijk zijn, en dat de pil heel veel goeds voor de menstruatie van je vriendin kan doen. Misschien dat jullie ze samen over de streef kunnen halen.

Je kunt trouwens een zwangerschapstest doen vanaf de eerste dag dat ze ongesteld had moeten worden, aangezien jij zegt dat ze al een onregelmatige menstruatie heeft, kun je die test gewoon voor de zekerheid en om een stressperiode af te sluiten doen.

Net zoals Fourroses al zegt, de huisarts heeft zwijgplicht, die anticonceptie/voorbehoedsmiddelen zijn ontzettend belangrijk, krijgen jullie haar ouders nou niet zo ver dat ze de pil mag slikken, kan ze ook zelf naar de huisarts gaan en vragen om de pil, het is dan wel vervelend dat het in het 'geheim' gebeurd, maar echt ontzettend belangrijk voor jullie om een zwangerschap te voorkomen.

Hopelijk heb je iets aan alle informatie, ik wens jullie veel succes, en hou ons op de hoogte!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Mijnschatje

Ja ik ga jullie zeker weten op de hoogte houden want ik heb er echt veel aangehad. Ik weet haast wel zeker als er zaad op mijn vinger zat dat het er wel is afgegaan met die massage. Ik ben nu wel beetje opgelucht dat ik alles zo bekeken heb achteraf. Ik pas nu veel beter op. Ik hoop zo ontzettend dat ze niet zwanger is. Want leg dan maar is uit dat je zwanger bent zonder dat je met elkaar naar bed bent geweest. edit: Het is zelfs zo dat ik voor die massage nog heb afgeveegd mijn vinger en toen ben gaan masseren dus het restje wat er toen op nog had moeten zitten is er heus wel afgegaan. En het sperma is niet meer actief na ongeveer 5 minuten lees ik overal klopt dit?

----------


## Sylvia93

Als je je vingers afgeveegd hebt, en zeker na die massage is een zwangerschap zo goed als uit te sluiten  :Wink: 

Sperma is in de baarmoeder overleeft zo'n 2 a 3 dagen, buiten de vagina is het idd niet lang actief meer  :Wink: 

Weet nu wel zo goed als zeker dat er hier geen sprake van zwangerschap is!

----------


## Mijnschatje

Alvast bedankt, bedankt ben zelf ook al stuk rustiger had vandaag hele dag niets gedaan en dan ga je je toch zelf allemaal dingen aanpraten. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Mijnschatje,

Ik ken dat! Vooral als je even niets anders te doen hebt ga je je over alles druk maken! En vanalles bedenken wat er aan de hand zou kunnen zijn!

----------


## Four Roses

Bedankt ook Sylvia voor je toevoegingen aan mijn verhaal. Altijd fijn als iemand meedenkt. Succes "Mijnschatje" en houd ons inderdaad op de hoogte.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Fourroses,

Geen probleem, denk graag mee! Jouw info was ook goed bruikbaar!

----------


## Mijnschatje

Even een beetje meer opluchting ik heb op wikipedia gelezen dat sperma maar 5 minuten overleefd buiten de vagina. Nou er zit tussen het aanraken van haar vagina en mijn vingers minimaal 10/15 minuten. Dus dat zou betekenen dat het zaad niet actief is geweest. En als er nog zaad zat op mijn vinger was dit een heel klein beetje zon heel dun laagje en die is er dan wel afgegaan door de massage want ik heb heel even best wel stevig gewreven. Dus nog afwachten maar ben toch wat rustiger.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Mijnschatje,

Dat kan idd kloppen, buiten de vagina is sperma niet lang actief, dus die 5 min zou best wel eens goed kunnen kloppen. Je weet nu iig wel zeker dat het zaad niet actief meer was, dus een zwangerschap zou je zo goed als uit kunnen sluiten, goed nieuws voor jullie beide dus  :Wink:  !

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Mijnschatje

Ja klopt, nouja ik ben al een heel stuk rustiger toch maar even ongesteldheid afwachten.

----------


## Sylvia93

Blij dat je weer een stuk rustiger bent! En idd even op de ongesteldheid afwachten, gaat helemaal goedkomen hoor!

----------


## Mijnschatje

Jaa klopt blijft even spannend. Nouja stel ze wordt wel zwanger dan wordt het abortus overwegen denk ik, ik zou dat niet willen maar zei denk ik wel maar zo ver is het nog laaang niet. Hmm aangezien tussen toen ik klaar kwam en haar vingerde ruim 15 zat hoef ik me niet druk te maken. Hoop ik.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Mijnschatje,

Zorgen maken over die zwangerschap is nu idd gewoon uitgesloten  :Wink:  Lekker wachten op de menstruatie, en je geen zorgen maken over die zwangerschap hoor! Anders zit je jezelf alleen maar gek te maken van ongerustheid!

----------


## Mijnschatje

Hmm voor de zekerheid wat zijn kenmerken van een beginnende zwangerschap? Zijn er kenmerken die vaker voorkomen. Want mijn vriendin had pijn in der onderbuik en die is anders als ze ongesteld moet worden. Het kan gewoon een virus zijn maar gewoon voor de zekerheid.

----------


## Four Roses

Jeetje, geen ervaring met zwangerschap eigenlijk... Maar volgens mij misselijkheid. Lees anders effe op Wikipedia. Je vriendin wil nog steeds niet naar de huisarts voor het verkrijgen van rust en zekerheid?

----------


## Mijnschatje

Mijn vriendin zit er neit zo mee, zij heeft altijd buikpijn nouja bijna altijd buikpijn van te voren voor de ongesteldheid. En dit is de week dat ze ongsteld moet worden en ze heeft nu al 1.5 dag buikpijn dus waarschijnlijk is ze 1 deze dagen ongsteld. Nouja dat hoop ik, kan flauwvallen ook iets betekenen met ongestled worden? Want zoiets zei mijn moeder.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Mijnschatje,

De meeste verschijnselen van zwangerschappen zijn vaak idd een soort buikpijn, pijnlijke borsten, veel plassen etc. Maar als ze vaak buikpijn heeft hoeft ze dus niet zwanger te zijn  :Wink:  Misschien is er iets met haar darmen niet in orde? Maar die buikpijn zal in haar geval wel meer lijden tot de menstruatie idd  :Wink:  En sommige meisjes kunnen tijdens hun menstruatie flauwvallen ja, maar dat hoeft niet perse zo te zijn, vaak heeft flauwvallen met iets anders te maken  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Four Roses

buikpijn, pijnlijke borsten en veel plassen zijn ook meestal verschijnselen tijdens de ongesteldheid. Ik hoop dat je vriendin snel ongesteldheid is! Zo niet, dan gewoon zwangerschapstest halen bij drogist.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Fourroses

Idd die klachten kun je ook tijdens je menstruatie hebben, misselijkheid is ook iets wat je kunt hebben als je zwanger bent, maar dit kun je ook hebben tijdens je menstruatie. Een zwangerschap is dus ook heel moeilijk om te herkennen.

----------


## Mijnschatje

Jup, ze is ongestled geworden. Ik later haar verteld dat ik zo gestressed was vond ze ngoal lief. Ze baalde er zelf van dat ze er niet zo had bij stil gestaan. Al met al een hele ervaring waar ik veel kennis heb uitgehaald. Iedereen bedankt hier.

----------


## Sylvia93

@Mijnschatje,

Gelukkig is alles goed! En wees blij dat je vriendin er zelf niet bij stil stond, dit neemt namelijk een hoop stress met zich mee, en stress zorgt voor het uitblijven van de menstruatie!! Dus als ze het geweten had was er dikke kans dat ze nog niet ongesteld geweest zou zijn  :Wink:

----------


## Four Roses

@ Mijnschatje: fijn om te horen dat ze toch ongesteld is geworden. Gebruik je gestress positief door vanaf nu alle volgende keren heel veilig te vrijen! En toch handig als je vriendin sowieso de pil gaat gebruiken, dan heb je nooit meer stress.  :Smile:

----------


## lee174

hallo,

ik heb laatst ook mijn vriend afgetrokken (hij is alleen niet klaargekomen want daar kwam wat tussendoor) en hij gaf zelf aan amper voorvocht gehad te hebben. ook zei hij dat hij zijn geslachtsdeel pas daarvoor nog had schoongemaakt. ik heb niet de eikel aangeraakt. ik kan me ook niet herinneren dat mijn vingers vochtig waren ofzoiets. :S 5-10 min daarna heb ik me gevingerd met dezelfde hand waarmee ik hem heb aangeraakt, het was maar heel even en redelijk ondiep maar toch vraag ik me af of er een kans is dat ik hierdoor zwanger kan worden. verwacht eigenlijk van niet  :Confused: 
groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Nee. Zwanger worden van vingeren, is eigenlijk onmogelijk. Het zou enkel mogelijk zijn, als je een grote klodder sperma op je vinger hebt, en dat rechstreeks naar de baarmoedermond brengt.

----------

